# Small bromeliad species



## taylorreedmullen (May 23, 2015)

I need a good bromeliad species that's small and can hold water doesn't really matter if it's arboreal or terrestrial but it must stay small, I'm not sure where exactly it'll go so a variety of terrestrial and arboreal would be good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

I recommend neoregelia chiquita linda. They stay very small and hold water.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Billbergia species do well terrestrially, Las manchas, poquito mas, & poquito Blanco all stay pretty small and hold a good bit of water. Chiquita Linda is a nice one, it is small, very small. Tiger cub is pretty and a little bigger too, but overall still small.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

The Colorfull Neoregelia,s and Bilbergias, need lots of light to keep in that shape. Vriesea racinae , vriesea psittacina and many other of that genus are more adaptive to frog tanks with similar condition.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You mean Vriesea has less need of light than Neoregelias. In fact, I'm interested because I'm looking for some small bromeliads growing in places of the viv with dim light.


----------



## taylorreedmullen (May 23, 2015)

What about Neo "blushing tiger"? And what light would you recommend for them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

All of the "spiny' family like Aechmea , Neoregelia , Bilbergia etc. needs lots of light to keep their shape .Not enough light will end up in longer and weak leaves with less colour mostly red will turn into orange to green.
A few of this bromelioideae with a purper/maroon colour undersite of the leaf like Nidularium burchellii can take with much lower light condition .
and ofcoursre green soft broeliadds are more adaptive to lower light conditions like lower parts of the forest.(were the frogs are be found).


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I find that even Neoregelioids will regain their color if kept high enough in the viv. They will often lose the color initially and then after some time get it back. Neo. 'Fireball' in particular does that for me.

Some notable small bromeliads are Neoregelia Mini Skirt, Neo. Wild Tiger, Neo. Wee Willy, Vriesea erythrodactylon, Guzmania lingulata (smaller clones), Guzmania cerrohoyaensis.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Get some good led's and your neos will be fine. I have extremely compact growth in my vivs along with great color. 

Also, I would say that blushing tiger is not "small" but I guess I may not have the same definition of "small" as you. How big are you thinking?


----------



## taylorreedmullen (May 23, 2015)

austin said:


> Get some good led's and your neos will be fine. I have extremely compact growth in my vivs along with great color.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I would say that blushing tiger is not "small" but I guess I may not have the same definition of "small" as you. How big are you thinking?



Under 8 inches in diameter or around that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

BonnieLorraine has a lot of minis. You can reach out to her.


----------



## LobCityLA (Nov 5, 2014)

Mo' pepper please looks nice and stays small. Any mini neoregelia will work for you.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

A few small ones that I like are Lillipet, Lillipooh, Janet Sue and Cougar.
All stay small (Chiquita Linda size) and have nice color.


----------



## taylorreedmullen (May 23, 2015)

Neoregelia "blushing tiger"/ "cougar"/ "mini skirt" are these terrestrial or epiphytic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topher (Oct 9, 2013)

taylorreedmullen said:


> Neoregelia "blushing tiger"/ "cougar"/ "mini skirt" are these terrestrial or epiphytic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neoregelia are all epiphytic. There may be a couple exceptions to that but not many. You may be getting confused with cryptanthus which are primarily terrestrial. All of the broms mentioned there are typically grown epiphytically.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

My favorite among the small bromeliads is Neoregelia Narciss, very common here (we don't have all the variety that you have).
Other good choices are: Fireball, Ampullacea, Mephisto, Amazon, Atlantis, mini "Hawai", Red Waif.


----------



## taylorreedmullen (May 23, 2015)

topher said:


> Neoregelia are all epiphytic. There may be a couple exceptions to that but not many. You may be getting confused with cryptanthus which are primarily terrestrial. All of the broms mentioned there are typically grown epiphytically.



I'm not really confused I'm just starting to get into broms so I'm more uneducated😜


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

